# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE PALTA HASS ORGÁNICA

## emprendedor2010

*Busco proveedores de palta hass orgánica: productores independientes, productores asociados,
comercializadores, empresas exportadoras.
Para la compra de palta Hass orgánica al contado, de calibre del 12 al 26.
Compramos la palta de primera, segunda y saldo sobrante.
Favor contactarnos al e-mail  proyectosdelperu@gmail.com*Temas similares: Busco productores de palta hass Busco productores de palta hass de exportación Busco productores de palta hass orgánica Busco plantones de palta hass certificados EN BUSCA DE PROVEEDORES DE PALTA HASS DE PREFERENCIA EN LA ZONA DE COSTERA DESDE LA LIBERTAD HASTA LIMA

----------

